# Lifestyle Blogger Snark Subforum



## Bees (Feb 17, 2018)

GOMI owner Alice has her own snark thread here, she sucks but GOMI was a great forum before she locked it down and loaded it up with malware ads. I think she's trying to go paysite now.

These leaves an gap that r/blogsnark is trying to fill (there's a shitton of funny content there and a lot of hilarious but lost ex-GOMI posters) but the reddit format is super lame and I think the farms could do a lot better.


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2018)

Bees said:


> GOMI


What's the difference between this and Beauty Parlor? @CasualSeppuku @Melchett @Broken Pussy


----------



## Bees (Feb 17, 2018)

Beauty Parlor doesn't cover the smug cooking blogs like Gluten Free Girl (my fav to hate) and sites like Ask a Manager. I like blog-focused snark because it's better long-form and long-running commentary than commenting and interacting with twitter hags.

Also way too many of the threads aren't accessible to me since I am a busy urban professional with adult-level responsibilities who can't spend worktime watching years-worth of fucking you tube videos just to catch up to the majority of thread subjects here.  However I can blog-lurk endlessly in my big cushy office with an attached executive water closet.


----------



## Bees (Feb 17, 2018)

Null there's a grip of good posters who are looking for a threaded forum style alternative to GOMI. Fuck imageboards, Reddit blows for long-term subjects and I can't even Tumblr.

*and make it for talking about reality TV shows too please.


----------



## TL 611 (Feb 17, 2018)

Null said:


> What's the difference between this and Beauty Parlor? @CasualSeppuku @Melchett @Broken Pussy


Bees pretty much covered it. We have a thread on GOMI's creator in Beauty Parlour, OP touches on the site.

ESW called it "the middle aged soccer mom version of the farms" which is pretty accurate. The community is pretty similar to here, but the format is fucking dumb. It's all run by one crazy Jewish lady nobody likes.  IIRC they have to comment on blogposts written by Alice, she exclusively runs the site and is fucking shitty at it, the forums go down a lot. She used to have other writers but she didn't pay them or something.

They're not quite as lolcow focused as us, preferring to follow bloggers and people who have real lives. A lot of the people GOMI snark about are actually quite successful, or don't make traditional lolcow content. It's pretty close to celebrity gossip magazines tbh.



Spoiler: example



The only GOMI dramu I can remember is when they accused a livejournal blogger of faking her husbands cancer, then he died of said cancer   Then she "moved on too quickly" and they continued to dogpile her lmao



Not used GOMI myself so this is just shit I've heard. I wouldn't be opposed to having a snark subforum in BP, maybe with @multiverse as janitor if she wanted it. However, snark is really just chicks nitpicking random shit about women they're jealous of/hate for some reason. I'd enjoy the shit out of it, but it's not the highest quality lolcow content.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 17, 2018)

I kind of think of the beauty parlor as a better GOMI as it is, since we have celebrity threads.  If anyone wanted to make threads on lifestyle bloggers / mormon mommy blogs / scary fundies (like the stuff covered at freejinger, etc) / etc, do you guys think they'd need to be in a separate subforum like we have for tumblr? Or could we just expand the tumblr subforum scope to include bloggers in general?

I'm trying to spend less time shitposting online, and I'm not sure janitor would help that, sadly. But I'm always happy to lend a hand with OP research to get new threads going


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2018)

Why not just have a thread prefix for GOMI?


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2018)

I think because of how big GOMI was it might serve better as its own thing to clarify its intent. My fear is launching a board with zero migrating content and no promise of interest.

@Bees do you know users from the board who can help establish it?


----------



## LD 3187 (Feb 17, 2018)

We could try running a blog-styled thread as a test, as in, images only, no videos. I'm still kinda unavailable this month but if you wait until march i can hawk over it and see how it goes.


----------



## Bees (Feb 17, 2018)

Whelp my ritalin wore off and thus my manic enthusiasm but I'd totally dig a [GOMI] tag, I think that would work.



Melchett said:


> ESW called it "the middle aged soccer mom version of the farms" which is pretty accurate.



hey don't dox me bro


----------



## Broken Pussy (Feb 18, 2018)

Null said:


> What's the difference between this and Beauty Parlor? @CasualSeppuku @Melchett @Broken Pussy



I was posting this yesterday and then my phone died and then I fell asleep while it was charging.

Nothing.  There’s no reason to devote a subforum to threads that don’t even exist yet and therefore haven’t proven their ability to sustain themselves individually, much less as part of a group.

@Bees , If you want people to migrate from GOMI, or from blogsnark, you can always start new threads about the bloggers they snark on.  I feel like lifestyle bloggers would fit in with the other Beauty Parlour lolcows, since they’re all basically women obsessed with conveying an image of themselves to randoms on the internet.


----------

